# turkey rug mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

with turkey season just around the corner i thought i would start posting pics of some of my turkey mounts to give you guys some ideas of what to do with your turkey. Here is a turkey rug.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice. How did you cure the skin?


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

fish patroll said:


> with turkey season just around the corner i thought i would start posting pics of some of my turkey mounts to give you guys some ideas of what to do with your turkey. Here is a turkey rug.


what kind of price tag gos with a moint like that??


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

aquanator said:


> Nice. How did you cure the skin?


Coat with fresh coat of borax every 2 weeks for a 2-3 month period.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

rippper said:


> what kind of price tag gos with a moint like that??


$200


----------



## harddrive4x4 (May 13, 2012)

Here is my version of my turkey mount. I just finished it a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

A very nice pics...great ideas.


----------

